# Scruff of the neck???



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

In my constant need to research, I came across a training site that instructs dog owners to pick the puppies up by the scruff of the neck to correct undesirable behaviors---since this is what their real mommas do to correct them. I asked my husband if he had heard of this and he said he had (but when he grew up with dogs, his parents did the swatting with the newspaper thing, which no one should do). Has anyone else heard of the "scruff of the neck" technique or have any helpful feedback about it. Actually, I would be scared to try it because I would never want to hurt my puppy---does it hurt them? is it a good technique? Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> In my constant need to research, I came across a training site that instructs dog owners to pick the puppies up by the scruff of the neck to correct undesirable behaviors---since this is what their real mommas do to correct them. I asked my husband if he had heard of this and he said he had (but when he grew up with dogs, his parents did the swatting with the newspaper thing, which no one should do). Has anyone else heard of the "scruff of the neck" technique or have any helpful feedback about it. Actually, I would be scared to try it because I would never want to hurt my puppy---does it hurt them? is it a good technique? Please share your thoughts on this.[/B]



Well I would think that when the mom does it with her puppies and they
hardly weigh anything it's probably not too bad, but I would imagine that
after they get some weight on them it would hurt being picked up by your
flesh. Lets face it, we wouldn't like it and neither would they. Sounds to me
like another form of abuse.







I will be interested in hearing what other
members think about this method.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248363
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't recall seeing it done here. Maybe it's because the pups are settled in a safe area. Today though, one of the little five week old girls walked from the bathroom out into the kitchen. Her mom just left her there. I finally picked her up (and not by the neck) and took her back to her box--which is going to be exchanged for a larger one before I go to bed.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah, I don't really like the idea of it either, not for me anyways especially as there are so many other forms of positive enforcement training methods out there. JMO.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> Yeah, I don't really like the idea of it either, not for me anyways especially as there are so many other forms of positive enforcement training methods out there. JMO.[/B]


See, the positive reinforcement makes sense to me---it's been proven to work with puppies, children, and husbands!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Not for me either...

Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Back in 1990 when I got my first Malt, Rosebud, I searched for training help. Rosebud was very bossy and bitey and I didn't know what to do. I got a ton of books and most all of them recommended using two methods of training: the alpha roll (roll on back...) and picking up by the scruff of the neck. After having believed those books and having done both of those things I would *NEVER* do them again nor recommend them now that I know better. 

First of all, they made things worse. I really think it forever made her not truly trust me again and besides, when I did either of them she would get mad and try to bite me. It was horrible and even though I don't think it hurt her physically, I really, really think it hurt her emotionally and because of that I am so adamantly against the alpha roll and the scruff shake... If you search on those terms on Google you will find that most all training experts now have re-thought this and no longer recommend either of these so-called training methods. 

I have learned so much since then and I have seen what the right attitude and positive reinforcement can do. It is a matter of having a confident attitude around your baby and letting them know that they can look to you for guidance and leadership. 

This link gives good info on the "scruff shake" and why not to do it.

http://www.dogreader.com/2005/02/28/2/


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Back in 1990 when I got my first Malt, Rosebud, I searched for training help. Rosebud was very bossy and bitey and I didn't know what to do. I got a ton of books and most all of them recommended using two methods of training: the alpha roll (roll on back...) and picking up by the scruff of the neck. After having believed those books and having done both of those things I would *NEVER* do them again nor recommend them now that I know better.
> 
> First of all, they made things worse. I really think it forever made her not truly trust me again and besides, when I did either of them she would get mad and try to bite me. It was horrible and even though I don't think it hurt her physically, I really, really think it hurt her emotionally and because of that I am so adamantly against the alpha roll and the scruff shake... If you search on those terms on Google you will find that most all training experts now have re-thought this and no longer recommend either of these so-called training methods.
> 
> ...










Very good article, now I understand it, but I would never try it, and it tells you why not to do this..

Thanks!
Andrea~


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

> Back in 1990 when I got my first Malt, Rosebud, I searched for training help. Rosebud was very bossy and bitey and I didn't know what to do. I got a ton of books and most all of them recommended using two methods of training: the alpha roll (roll on back...) and picking up by the scruff of the neck. After having believed those books and having done both of those things I would *NEVER* do them again nor recommend them now that I know better.
> 
> First of all, they made things worse. I really think it forever made her not truly trust me again and besides, when I did either of them she would get mad and try to bite me. It was horrible and even though I don't think it hurt her physically, I really, really think it hurt her emotionally and because of that I am so adamantly against the alpha roll and the scruff shake... If you search on those terms on Google you will find that most all training experts now have re-thought this and no longer recommend either of these so-called training methods.
> 
> ...


And this is yet another reason why I love SM. Thanks for the info. The article I read did not mention SHAKING the pup as this one suggests, but the scruff of the neck thing just goes against my gut instincts and sounds like a bad idea all the way around. Pixie is the first dog I have ever had and I am so glad SM exists to help me sort through all of the good and bad info out there. Thanks!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope, *NOT *for me.....


However...................................





























the husband...............*YES!!!!!!!* LOL LOL LOL



























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well first off, I have to say....Dede, I LOVE your husband-training methods LOL LOL!!!!









Secondly, knowing how well positive reinforcement can work, I would not choose to do the "scruff of the neck" thing. I know there are many different methods that people choose to use (my hubby grew up using the newspaper swat method on his family's Boxers and I'm trying to re-educate him now!) but it just seems like rewarding positive behavior is so much more effective.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> In my constant need to research, I came across a training site that instructs dog owners to pick the puppies up by the scruff of the neck to correct undesirable behaviors---since this is what their real mommas do to correct them. I asked my husband if he had heard of this and he said he had (but when he grew up with dogs, his parents did the swatting with the newspaper thing, which no one should do). Has anyone else heard of the "scruff of the neck" technique or have any helpful feedback about it. Actually, I would be scared to try it because I would never want to hurt my puppy---does it hurt them? is it a good technique? Please share your thoughts on this.[/B]


 Hmm let me point out they are talking about "dogs"... and as so many here know, we don't have just normal regular every day dogs.







We have fluffbutts.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248363
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love ya' Mel!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, that was scary for a mo'. Somebody mentioned the dreaded "newspaper swat" and, so far, no... richard


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've seen larger dogs with large litters pick them up this way. Haven't seen them shake them though.
I've never seen a maltese mom do this. Maybe because they are so tiny there isn't really skin enough
to do it? I have seen moms I had pick a pup up that ventured away from her with her whole mouth, gently
placing the pup back in the group. She didn't pick up by the scruff of the neck though.

I wonder if that works on a teenager? hmmm.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have never done the scruff of the neck thing-- I don't like establishing my alpha roll with fear. I think using physical punishment and intimidation only makes one a bully.

That being said I am now the proud mommy of a 6 month old Papillon, Molly. Papillons are a lot less calm and aren't as interested in pleasing us as a Malt is. Molly has temper tantrums, doesn't listen when I give her a command (and talks back), and barks a little too much for my taste. I know all of this is normal puppy stuff- but sometimes she crosses the line from regular puppy behavior to brat! I found what works is picking her up- My hand under her belly- her legs falling naturally to the sides of my hand and just holding her there a couple of inches of the ground- and telling her (in a very calm and quiet voice) "Molly, settle down" works wonders! At first she struggled for 1 min- now within 5 seconds she stops and gets calm. When I set her feet back on the ground I praise her and then ask her to sit (currently the only command she knows well) then she gets a treat. I don't think this is a physical intimidation- I liken it more to a time out zone when a kid is out of control.


----------

